# Various Items for sale



## BethanT (16 May 2018)

BOOTS
1- Le Mieux Pro Sport Wraps, medium grey. Used. £20 
2 - Le Mieux Pro Sport Wraps, medium white. BNWT. £30
3 - Le Mieux Leather overreach boots, large white. BNWT. £20
4 - Le Mieux leather overreach boots, medium brown. Used. £12
5 - Dalmar Event boots (hinds I think) medium. Used. £30
6 - Premier Equine Turnout chaps, medium. Used. £25

BRIDLE/BRIDLE ACCESSORIES
7 - Schokomohle brown cob bridle. Brass buckles. Used. £40
8 - Shires Aviamore black full hunter bridle with plaited browband. Used once. £30
9 - Schokomohle brown web continental reins. BNWT. £30 
10 - Shires brown cob 3-point breastplate. Brass fittings. Used. £30
11 - Shires brown leather showing lead rein with chain. Used twice. £15

GIRTHS 
12 - Shires elasticated brown leather girth 46". Used. £20
13 - Shires elasticated brown leather girth 48". Used. £20
14 - Black Leather dressage girth 28" Used. £10
15 - Stud Guard attachment, black leather. Never been used. £30

EVERYTHING ELSE 
16 - Rhino Original Standard Neck Medium Turnout 6'3". BNWT. £50
17 - Lunge Roller. Used. £10
18 - Shires web side reins. Used. £5 
19 - Shires blue fleece bandages. BNWT. £5 
20 - 3 ring dutch gag 5.5". BNWT. £15 
21 - Flexi style stirrups. Used. £15
22 - Draw rein loops. Used. £3
23 - Zebra Fly mask. Cob. Used. £8 
24 - John Whittaker brown leather cob headcollar. Used. £15
25 - 5 Various numnahs/saddle cloths. Used. £10 for the lot. 
26 - Pro-lite wither pad with shims. BNWT. £25

Or if anyone wants the lot, make me an offer on it all. Can arrange postage or collection/drop off depending where you are. 

I am based in Tavistock Devon, horses are kept near Launceston Cornwall and I work in Holsworthy Devon. Any of those locations, or areas in-between a drop off can be arranged


----------

